# Lever - Tracy's Kenpo



## BJTipton11 (Dec 24, 2011)

http://youtu.be/_7j5HE3-dPo

Mr. Steve Finn teaching Lever on his instructors series DVDs.  Enjoy!

Brandon Tipton


----------

